# FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Baydog Of Allanport



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

*FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Bayduck Of Allanport*

*








Put an Ace up your SLeeve! 
** Born Oct. 17 2007 
Weight approx 65 Lbs.** 
Elbows clear OVC # 0042198** 
Hips clear OVC# 0041854** 
CNM Clear by Parentage 
** Sire –RUGER-PIV Cert level 
Dam- ICE- White list PI Cert level EIC Clear by parentage
*

*Ace is 100% amateur trained.**Ace is well mannered, but intense online. He is very much a team player.He has an incredible turn off switch in the truck, in the boat/blind, and in the house. Ace hunts each fall for ducks, geese, woodcock & pheasant. He has been bred and proven to throw yellow pups**. Ace has had no significant health issues.
*​*2014 Canadian National Amateur- 9 series Show quality looks- Field trial performance *


*PEDIGREE*
*FC AFC Skybuster's Rapid Fire (Ruger)
*

_*FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Bayduck of Allanport*_

*Kapriver Black Ice
*
*
**








Scott Adams
**Port Robinson Ontario
**905-359-4854
**[email protected]*​


----------

